# Opening SD 2.0 in FL studio 8



## Ibanez1610 (Jan 1, 2011)

I just bought Superior Drummer 2.0 and the Metal Foundry kit along with the Pod Studio UX2 and I can't figure out how to get Fl Studio 8 to recognize superior drummer in order to map out drums. I know you open it in piano roll, but when I click channels/ add one/ more and I click refresh, it doesn't recognize Superior Drummer. I've also already tried going to file settings and searched for it in the VST plug ins extra search folder and it doesn't work. I just can't figure it out and I've had no luck searching for answers online.


----------



## rectifryer (Jan 12, 2011)

You should have made sure that it was installed in FL's plugin folder. Then you could refresh when adding it to a channel.


----------



## GATA4 (Jan 16, 2011)

rectifryer said:


> You should have made sure that it was installed in FL's plugin folder. Then you could refresh when adding it to a channel.



This is good advice. Take the SD2.0.vst file from the C: Program Files location, then transfer it into the FL8 VST Plugin folder. Click insert/replace on a pattern bar, then refresh, and it should come up. 

I'm not sure if you've already done this, but it sounds like you just had FL8 search for the VST elsewhere.

EDIT - just wanted to express my frustration that FLS can be such a bitch


----------

